# Suche download Stainless Steel



## BadBulldog (21. September 2011)

Hai leute!

Suche nen download zu stainless steel für Medeval 2 total war. Ich möchte am liebsten die version 6.3 mit dem installer.
Danach noch den patch auf 6.4.
Hab dazu schon ne Deutsche übersetzung gefunden! German Translation/Deutsche Übersetzung StSt 6.4 & 6.3 Update 02.02.11 - Total War Center Forums

Hab nach googeln nicht wirklich was gefunden ausser dieses part 1.. 2.. und das ist mir zu blöd!

Jemand ne Idee wo man das alles dowloaden kann ohne lange zu basteln?


MFG Bull


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

Wo ist denn das Problem bei Part 1, 2 usw. ? ^^  Die fügen sich ja dann später automatisch zusammen. Zudem kann Dir da nicht passieren, dass vlt. - wenn es in einem Stück ist  - es nach 80% nen Fehler gibt und Du von vorn anfangen musst


----------

